# Atlanta group



## holly150 (Mar 19, 2006)

i want to try to start a group in atlanta...if anyone would like to please send me a message. i know of at least one other person who would also like to start a group


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm a little bit of a drive from atlanta unfortunately (i'm in athens), otherwise i'd definitely be interested. maybe i'd come once in a while though, i drive to atlanta to explore someplace different sometimes.


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

I would definetly be down for it..I have been trying to get a gathering or support group started in Atlanta or surrounding southeast area for a while. Im in Greenville, SC its about a 2 1/2 hr drive


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

i'm interested in being in a support group in atlanta. i live 25 minuts away.


----------



## eyes79 (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just doing an google search for a support group in Atl and it brought me to this forum/thread. I'm all in favor of joining/helping.


----------



## scw212 (Jun 30, 2006)

*yeah*

i would love a group in atlanta.


----------



## mbajin (Sep 8, 2006)

i want to do whatever i can to make this support group happen in atlanta

i go to georgia tech- 

this is great


----------



## moviemom (Oct 15, 2006)

Just joined and found this thread through the archive. Bump....
Anything new in the works since the first post?


----------



## mbajin (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heyq*

Hey guys.

Things have been great since my last post.

I joined my college's crew team, and that's really taken over my life- IN A GOOD WAY!

I've met many people- and am meeting new ones on a daily basis.

I've realized it's important have a zen-like attitude (i hear that's what it's called, I have no idea what Zen is). It's where you detach yourself from the outcome of a certain situation completely, and just doing that works in your favor. It seems counterintuitive but it works.

Now ... I aim to get laid before my 18th birthday in 2 weeks. LOL! just kidding... My birthday is actually in a month! LOL! kidding again. I'm not sex-obssessed. getting laid is not that important.

I can still remember how depressed I felt. And I still do sometimes. Just not as bad. I have enough good things outweighing the bad ones. It's so hard to get out of though. You can only depend on yourself. These message boards are nice- but it's only good for venting it seems. I have not learned anything as far as dealing with SA goes. Good luck everyone.


----------



## imstuckinmyhead (Apr 14, 2007)

so its been a while since anyone has mentioned getting a group together, but if anyone is still interested give me a shout. hopefully being around people afflicted with the same SAS would be a good precursor to everyday life interactions. im 21 and live in marietta/kennesaw area so quit looking at this forum and start posting responses so we can try this thing out.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

mbajin said:


> i want to do whatever i can to make this support group happen in atlanta
> 
> i go to georgia tech-
> 
> this is great


HOLY ****! You go to GA Tech? I'm an upcoming freshman! I never thought there would be someone with SA in GA Tech! I'm so glad :boogie

Anyways, how does this group thing work? Do we talk on a messenger or what?


----------



## aquamus (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi, I go to Ga Tech also and I love the idea of a support group for the Atlanta area. We really need at least one group here (even many of the smaller places have support groups), don't you think?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Will we have a chance to meet and get CBGT?


----------



## CutiePie (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re:*



akstylish said:


> Will we have a chance to meet and get CBGT?


I live near GA tech and I attend GA State!


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm def down.


----------



## ilikeshinythings274 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. I'm all for it. :yes


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

I definitely want to join an Atlanta group.
How does this work? Has it already started?


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

..


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Darn...I dropped out of GT and am staying home in Athens right now. I'm too sick of Atlanta to go there.


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry to bump this but I just joined yesterday and was wondering if any of the Atlanta people were still interested in maybe meeting up. I live about 45 minutes from Atlanta, so it's definitely doable for me. Also, I noticed a few people in the thread were from Athens, so would any of them be interested in forming a group there? I live a little over an hour away from there but I don't mind making the drive.


----------



## scouserlad84 (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe we could find a quiet bookstore or coffee shop to sort of introduce ourselves in person and break the ice so to speak? 

I live in Duluth, midway from Atlanta and Athens. This is my first post and I'm definitely interested in starting a group.


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, I live in Duluth too, weirdly (I'm near the Alpharetta border). 

But yes, still interested in group-making.


----------



## scouserlad84 (Nov 12, 2006)

This will be a little tough to organize but I think we can do it. Hey missem, have you been to the Barnes and Noble on P. Hill?


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, many times. Um, should we move this to PMs? I think we're the only people interested.


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Update: scouserlad84 and I met last night and had an awesome time. We met at Barnes & Noble and spent a long time talking about tons of stuff, both SA and non-SA-related. I'm sure people thought we were a bit weird since we sat for a while at one of the tables in the children's section, but whatever. Afterwards, we went out to eat at a restaurant (or rather, I did most of the eating :b). Anyway, it was really great to meet someone who understood where I was coming from and had the same or similar thoughts and experiences. Success story for sure! :clap :boogie :clap


----------



## scouserlad84 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well said missem. It felt very refreshing being able to sit down and talk to someone you can relate to and be comfortable with it. I do think that the more active and motivated we are the better we will be able to cope with what we're dealing with. 

Anyone else interested in meeting up can PM either missem or myself and we can all talk about it either by phone or other means. It would be nice to be able to meet up either once a week or once every two weeks or so depending on people's schedules.


----------



## joshsg (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, I saw this post and wanted introduce myself. I am the new organizer of The Atlanta Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup group: http://shyness.meetup.com/172/

We have an event scheduled for Sat 3/15, a simple walk at the Cochran Shoals nature trail:
http://shyness.meetup.com/172/calendar/7402553/

This is meant to be an informal, fun, and friendly group, welcome to all to make new friends in a welcoming environment. So, if you are still having problems with your shyness or social anxiety, please consider joining our meetup group.

Also, here is a page I put together about Shyness and Social Anxiety in Atlanta:
http://shyness.meetup.com/172/pages/Shyness_Resources/

take care,
Josh


----------



## scouserlad84 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Josh, 

I'm definitely interested. Let me know what I need to do to join. Please feel free to PM or reply to this post. 

Thanks.


----------



## needahand2000 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Im in South Gwinnett area and I would love to be apart of a group!!!!


----------



## carl2503 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey to all!

I was doing an Internet search for social anxiety support groups and came across this thread. I took a few minutes to look over all of the posts over the past two years. I wanted to say that I am also interested in being part of a support group. I am up to meeting up and hanging out. I saw that some people met at Barnes and Noble before. Something like that would be all good with me.

Carl


----------



## TryingTo FindAWay (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re:*



umbrellagirl1980 said:


> i'm a little bit of a drive from atlanta unfortunately (i'm in athens), otherwise i'd definitely be interested. maybe i'd come once in a while though, i drive to atlanta to explore someplace different sometimes.


I live in the Atlanta area but commute to school in Athens.


----------



## millerUSC (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd love to attend a group, as long as it's in the evening. I'm in Athens, GA so it'll be a little bit of a drive.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.meetup.com/introvert-172/


----------

